

Google Analytics market share in the top 1m domains - herrherr
http://metricmail.tumblr.com/post/904126172/google-analytics-market-share

======
tdmackey
A follow up article with a more in depth technical component would be nice to
see as well. ;)

~~~
minouye
Yes, I'd love that too. Especially looking a penetration rate but more focused
on top sites (i.e. 1-50K, 1-100K, etc.)

------
slig
If the owner is reading this: Add a link to your product on the header of the
blog. I wanted to know more about your company/product, but I was stuck in
your tumblr blog.

------
showerst
In case it's interesting to anyone else, here's a more trusted link to the
Alexa and Quantcast top 1M sites lists:

[http://www.seobook.com/download-alexa-
top-1-000-000-websites...](http://www.seobook.com/download-alexa-
top-1-000-000-websites-free)

~~~
prs
<http://www.alexa.com/topsites> -> <http://s3.amazonaws.com/alexa-
static/top-1m.csv.zip>

